# Some sweet, and very random urq pictures.....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, that is Steffi Graf!!!








Most likely seen this one before???








quattro to the rescue!
Doctor on call/first aid vehicle service








Yee haw!!








Air!








You ask, how the hell did they do this???
























These cars were handbuilt by Audi's finest.
On thier own assembely line away from the other Audi's, with music playing in the background and with out a schedule deadline (quota)








Ohh yes, a blue one!








The faces whom literally built your car.








The final quattro








This is how they did it!








More air!!!


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_

















The lady behind the speaking module voice


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
The lady behind the speaking module voice









YES!!!!!
You rule!, or you are just saying that knowing I have no idea....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*

Nice pics there Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to run out to the garage and give my girl a kiss


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Quattro Krant)*

I just noticed the front bumper on this car...


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*









I never really looked at this image carefully.
Its interesting. Its a very early 10V rally car. Early because it does not have tubular A-arms. Its got a rally car turbo and manifold becuase the wastegate is sticking down. It already has the aluminum front clip for installing a front mount intercooler and the rally grill. Also has the leading arms and trailing arms installed. 
Now some of the bizarre bits. No front sway bar. At least not one I can see. Typically they used an adjustable bar setup with really visible aluminum mounting blocks bolted to the subframe.
Stock control arms which I mentioned earlier.
The transmission has the rear chasis mount which has two bolts going into the trans tunnel from inside the cab bolting into that aluminum collar on the center differential. However, this car has what looks like a one piece driveshaft. There is no driveshaft support bearing. I know Audi used 2 piece shafts cause I've seen one being installed onto an A2 during the Safari Rally. 
The exhaust is also mounted low under the chasis rather than running tight next to the driveshaft. Most of the later 10V A2 exhaust have the wastegate exhaust merging close to the rear trans mount so dual pipes extend back at least that far.
This engine block is painted red or orange.
This car will have a very early dry sump setup with the three smaller oil coolers in serial tucked under a slightly higher than stock rear wing.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
YES!!!!! You rule!

Of course I do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (No, I read it earlier somewhere, so the name
triggered my memory). But still, I rule...








James: I would assume this is a Gr. 4 car, might be some test
vehicle that did not need the full rally ware. Atleast it is a
Nekarsulm car...
Also, the orange drivetrain reminds me of the quattro-setup on
plexi-plates at Museum Mobile. Could it be a mockup? (or was
the Museum Mobile setup a 20V?







)


_Modified by WAUOla at 8:52 AM 1-19-2006_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (WAUOla)*

It doesn't hve the A2 grill as that item protrudes as far forward as the Bumper cover. This is a group4 car. Im very interested in the driveshaft and how its made.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Fusilier)*

I'm painting my driveshaft orange.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_You ask, how the hell did they do this???

No I just say to myself; "Goddamnit I want one of those!"
No really I DO!!








Well, back to being a bit serious. Where did you find that image
Sepp? I visited the homepage, but it didn't say any info OR had
thumbs of these pictures.
























Now watch this picture. This is the same car as the urquattro
pictured in Sepp's first post, with the "Passat typ 32B GT bumper"
(small indicator lamps) -- IN-NJ 40.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Where did you find that image
Sepp? I visited the homepage, but it didn't say any info OR had
thumbs of these pictures.










Here you go.
http://www.audiquattrofan.de/a....html


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*

As it says on that page, the car (IN-NJ 40) with the small (Golf 1?) indicators is a prototype, in other words, not the finished product. Also notice that it has one black and one body colored mirror.
The pictures with the staff that built the cars, that is the entire staff. No more than some 40-50 people were involved in building the quattro. Also, if you notice, in the picture of the very last car, you'll see Walter Röhrl at the far right, he's noticably taller than the rest of the guys.
One more thing, I'll (loosely) translate this part for you guys







I left out all the smileys and LOL's.

_Quote »__Patrizia Lipp, die Stimme des Audi Ur-Quattro Sprachcomputers;-)._
Für viele Mitmenschen, ja sogar Ur-Quattro Fahrer:-(, stellt die Sprachsynthese des Bordcomputers eine nervtötende Geräuschkulisse dar, für mich jedoch ist es schlechthin die genialste Erfindung, seit es den Bordcomputer in Fahrzeugen gibt!! Ich habe damals bei meinem Uri immer auf den erfrischenden Moment der leeren Tankfüllung gewartet, was ja trotz 90 Litern oft genug der Fall war;-). Bei der Ansage "Bitte tanken" bin ich immer vor Freude fast ausgeflippt*G*LOL! Oder als einmal nach einer Vollbremsung auf der A7 kurz vor einem Stauende plötzlich die Meldung ertönte "Achtung, Bremssystem defekt", oh mann war ich happy und wußte genau das die Bremsflüssigkeit ihren Siedepunkt erreicht hatte und das ich keine 40 Autos vor mir zusammengeschoben habe;-), herrlichLOL!

-------------------------------------
_Patrizia Lipp, the voice of the speaking computer on the Ur-quattro._
For many people, even for Ur-quattro drivers, the voice of the computer displays a nerve-wrecking noise, but for me, it's simply the most genious thing since the invention of the bord computer! I often waited for the voice to speak when it was time to fill the tank, something that happened all too often, despite the 90 liter fuel tank. When the voice said "Please refuel" I was so happy I almost lost my mind. Or the time that I had to do an emergency braking on A7 (Autobahn 7) the voice suddenly said "Brake system defective", oh man I was happy and knew exactly that my brake fluid was on the boiling point and that I didnt have to push 40 cars in front of me into eachother. Wonderful!
-------------------------------------
What a crazy guy...

















_Modified by PerL at 11:57 PM 1-22-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Some sweet, and very random urq pictures..... (Sepp)*

is there anyway to convert to a one piece driveshaft? Are there any "clearer" airborne pics of the underside as THAT is the exhaust routing Im gonna use


----------

